# Fond d'écran mosaique 3D



## greggorynque (21 Novembre 2007)

Je voulais savoir si il existais un fond d'écran ressemblant a la presentation 3D de mosaique de video faite par Stevy pour la presentation de leopard... et si possible avec des photos...

cet effet de mur d'image tournant, avec des zooms aléatoires (ou non) sur les photos m'interesse, et il me semble même qu'apple est en proces pour réutilisation de cet effet créé par un artiste...

Merci d'avance et bien sur mille excuses si la solution étais facile a trouver


----------

